# Kapa'a Shores



## geist1223 (Jan 24, 2022)

This is our last night at Kapa'a Shores. We had a 1 Bedroom on the First Floor of Building A. The lanai faces the Ocean. It has been a relaxing week. Though did not accomplished as much as I wanted. Patti has had a sinus infection. I finally got her to go to Urgent Care today. It was in Lihu'e. She is now on Antibotics and Prednisone. She never slept very well. So we seldom got going before 11:00am. We spent a day walking around old Kapa'a Town and then going to the Farmer's Market at Kapa'a Beach. We spent a day in Hanalei. We spent part of day at the town of Kilauea. Boy has it grown. We ate lunch at several Food Trucks. Plan on spending almost for lunch what you spend for dinner at home. We had a breakfast out at the Old Kountry Kitchen. A great Breakfast. We spent a day visiting the local Waterfalls.

No AC. When we were in the Unit we had the Front Door and lanai door open with the fans going. Good cross breeze. Would not want to be here in the summer. The 2 Bedroom Units are on the 3rd Floor. No elevators. The 2nd Bedroom is actually an Open Loft.

Tomorrow we move to the Point at Poipu for 2 weeks. Oh to have AC and a Clothes Washer and Dryer in the Unit. There is a Laundy Room at Kapa'a Shores. Worldmark Owners are entitled to one free load a day. The Front Desk gives you the coins.

We will probably spend time at Kauai Coffee and have lunch either at a Food Truck or Brennecke's. Or perhaps at the Shack attached to the side of Sueoka Store in Koloa. They have great Loco Moco.

Tom and Patti


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2022)

We actually looked at a couple of condos there that were for sale. No a/c was tough there. The buildings just aren't angled well to pick up the trade winds and there are times when the trades die on that side of the island. Not to mention they were really expensive and had high maintenance fees. 

The Point will seeming like a Palace. Totally different experience down there. Enjoy the rest of your stay. I'll be on Kauai next week Tuesday for work. We'll go down to the Harbor Mall for lunch since it's close to work.


----------

